# Problem mit Mad Catz Strike 7



## e_MJ_ay (5. Januar 2013)

hallo liebe community habe mir vor einigen wochen die RAT 9 Gaming Maus geholt und da ich sehr zufrieden war und letzte woche meine maus den geist aufgegeben hat habe ich mir die strike 7 bestellt funktioniert auch soweit alles einwandfrei und bin sehr zufrieden nur ein problem habe ich:
wenn ich den Teamspeak starte  und über das touchscreen den channel wechseln möchte oder ähnliches zeigt er mir nix an also keine channel keine player nix als ob ich nicht mit ts verbunden wäre.
kennt jemand das problem bzw. weis jemand wie ich das beheben kann??
(alle anderen funktionen der Tastatur klappen einwandfrei )

danke schonmal für eure hilfe


----------



## cPT_cAPSLOCK (5. Januar 2013)

Andere Frage: wer kauft sich die Tastatur, wenn es für weniger Geld auch extrem hochwertige Keyboards samt mechanischen Tasten gibt? 
Naja, wahrscheinlich fehlt einfach eine funktionierende Verbindung zwischen Tastatur und Teamspeak. Evtl. Applet für TS suchen oder auf neuen Treiber hoffen?
gRU?; cAPS


----------



## e_MJ_ay (5. Januar 2013)

also bin nicht so der fan von mechanischen tastaturen 
naja normaerweise sollte es ja sofort funktionieren da ja ne teamspeak app bereits vorinstalliert ist


----------



## ZeroX360 (5. Januar 2013)

Vorinstalliert klingt nach veraltet schau doch nach Updates.
Oder nach einer anderen TS App vielleicht läuft die besser.

Desweiteren wirste das Problem haben da kaum wer hier diese Tastatur besitzen wird.
Und somit die Erfahrung zur Tastatur musste leider selber viel rumprobieren.
Da sie im Preis recht hoch ist und dazu recht frisch raus.
Gut ist aber ein anderes Thema.


----------



## SWGISniperTwo (5. Januar 2013)

Kann es sein, dass du die App konfigurieren musst?

BTW:
Die Tastatur ist einfach schrecklich! Hässlich, überteuert und lauter sinnlose Funktionen. Da hättest du dir ehr die G19 holen sollen, wenn du nicht auf mechanische Tastaturen stehst!


----------



## e_MJ_ay (5. Januar 2013)

also zu ersten hab ich natürlich schon nach updates geschaut halllllooooo so dumm werd ich nicht sein sonst würd ich nicht soviel für ne tastatur ausgeben 
konfigurieren muss ich es nicht bzw. wüsste ich nix davon normaler weise sollte die app quasi einfach das auf dem desktop geöffnete ts spiegeln das tut sie aber nicht

zum zweiten ist das kein diskusions thread über nutzen preis aussehen etc spart euch doch bitte solche kommentare mir gefällt sie sonst hätte ich sie mir nicht gehohlt ich find die funktionen superr und nutzze sie sonst hätte ich sie mir nicht geholt 

bitte nur nützliche themenbezogene antworten und nicht wie schlecht die tastatur doch ist


----------



## ZeroX360 (5. Januar 2013)

Seh ich auch so ob die Funktion sinnlos sind oder die Tastatur hässlich sollte einem jeden selber überlassen werden.

So mal etwas selber rumgeforscht scheinbar haben doch einige das Problem mit Teamspeak.

Bin auf Folgendes gestoßen einmal diesen Weg:
Open up Task Manager by pressing CTRL+ALT+DELETE on your keyboard. Click on the Processes tab, and end the process called MadComm.exe. The process will restart and refresh the Teamspeak app, allowing you see your server data and change channels. 

Und die andere Lösung wäre:
Man soll wieder ins Hauptmenü gehen von V.E.N.O.M. und dann wieder in die TS App.
Somit soll das angeblich zurück gesetzt werden.

Kannst es ja damit versuchen schauen was passiert.
Selbst habe ich die Tastatur nicht sonst hätte ichs getestet.


----------



## e_MJ_ay (5. Januar 2013)

danke für die info aber leider gibts den prozess bei mir nicht und das mit aus der app rein und raus bringt auch nix aber danke trozdem


----------



## JonnyIbIGooD (11. Januar 2013)

Versuche es so:
Starte TS3>Einstellungen>Plugins und setze Häkchen bei TS Plugin...vielleicht klappt es


----------



## e_MJ_ay (13. Januar 2013)

hab ich auch schon funzt auch nicht


----------



## Sargent87 (26. Februar 2013)

Hallo ich habe die lösung kam auch nur durch zufall drauf ^^ also gehe in den madcatz ordner oder cyborg jenachdem wo du es instaliert hast also den treiber da findest du eine datei namens madcomm oder so die einfach starten die läuft auch im hintergrund und schon geht teamspeak


----------



## Sargent87 (28. Februar 2013)

Achtung wenn du die exe aktivierst reagiert venom sehr langsam oder stürzt ab


----------



## Aqulex84 (3. Mai 2013)

Es liegt an der Madcomm.exe.

Ich habe die Tastatur ebenfalls und ja sie IST geil. Sehr komfortabel etc. Da ich keinen Bock auf Logitech hatte und die G19 einfach nur "billig" wirkt ( ein kumpel von mir hat sie) habe ich auch zur strike 7 gegriffen. 

Aber nun zum eigentlichen Problem. Starte TS und joine mal den Server auf den du willst, dann öffne das TS tab auf dem Touchscreen. Als nächstes öffnest du den Taskmgr und entfernst dort die Madcomm.exe. Sie muss da sein, falls nicht zieh dir mal den neuen Treiber von der Tastatur. Danach sollte der Touchscreen sofort dir vorhanden Channel und Member anzeigen. Wenn du noch Fragen hast schreib einfach per PN an mich..

Greetz Aqulex

PS: aktiviere alle Plugins in TS ausser dem Overlay Plugin. Habe ich bei mir auch. Nicht das es daran scheitert. Und nein die Strike reagiert nicht langsam nachdem die Madcomm neu gestartet wurde, zumindest nicht bei mir.


----------

